# My gear



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Denon AVR-3803 receiver
Denon DVD-2200 DVD player
Rotel RMB-1075 5ch power amp
Rotel RB-1070 2ch power amp
Teac HBD-820 STB
Diicrystal SDT-9077 PVR
Gigatech DV-2099 DVD/DIVX player
Lite On LVW-5005 DVD recorder
Behringer DSP1124 BFD
Behringer A500 subwoofer amp
Infocus X1 DLP projector
DIY Shiva sonosubs x 2
B&W DM 603 mains
B&W DM 602 surround l/r
B&W DM 601 surround back
B&W CC6 centre

Zone 2 system:
Yamaha DSPA-3090 receiver
Konka 104cm CRT TV
Cant remember the brand of the speakers.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Impressive equipment line up. I bet the Rotel ,B&W combo sounds great.


----------

